# December Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (3 December 2007)

Greetings all and welcome to the December stock tipping competition!  

This months competition is once again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFDs be sure to visit IG Markets and see how they can help you!*

As usual there were some entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: ASF Stock Competition Leaderboard

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants! 


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## jammin (3 December 2007)

Thanks for the head start Joe. I have taken copies and shown the wife, kids and colleagues. My ego has been fed and now it may be time correct the entry price  (0.37). Thanks again.


----------



## Joe Blow (3 December 2007)

jammin said:


> Thanks for the head start Joe. I have taken copies and shown the wife, kids and colleagues. My ego has been fed and now it may be time correct the entry price  (0.37). Thanks again.




Whoooops! 

How did I miss that one?

Fixed.


----------



## 2BAD4U (3 December 2007)

Now how can I make money on the sharemarket if the shares I pick are down 18% without changing price  That's it back to putting money on the nags.


----------



## insider (3 December 2007)

2BAD4U said:


> Now how can I make money on the sharemarket if the shares I pick are down 18% without changing price  That's it back to putting money on the nags.




Bahahahaha... You picking this stock must be negative news then... have a good one...


----------



## drmb (6 December 2007)

I think Lazyfish had AQR before me, so my pick was inl, my dog stock hoping it will get a kick!


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 January 2008)

Hello Mr J. Blow, 
                      I note my January stock competition pick hasn`t made the list.I know you are busy but could you tell me what criterion my pick was rejected on?

Thanks in advance, W.


----------



## ba229 (2 January 2008)

Isn't this the December stock picking comp?

I think it is a bit early yet for the Jam list to be made up.

Good luck for next week.


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 January 2008)

Hello Mr J. Blow, 
I note my January stock competition pick hasn`t made the list.I know you are busy but could you tell me what criterion my pick was rejected on?

Thanks in advance, W.


----------



## Miner (3 January 2008)

ba229 said:


> Isn't this the December stock picking comp?
> 
> I think it is a bit early yet for the Jam list to be made up.
> 
> Good luck for next week.




Hi Ba229
A pure digression.
If not too curious - is it your photo in your  icon?
Sorry but I should admit that it is fatally attractive. 
Good night if not sleeping already.

Regards


----------



## Miner (3 January 2008)

Joe Blow said:


> Greetings all and welcome to the December stock tipping competition!
> 
> This months competition is once again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFDs be sure to visit IG Markets and see how they can help you!*
> 
> ...




Hi Joe
In December competition result how could all entries got entry price and exit price same with zero change over teh month excepting the top one gaining 85% and bottom one -15% ?
May be you please ask the top three winners to share their basis of selection for us to share.

Regards


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Hello Mr J. Blow,
> I note my January stock competition pick hasn`t made the list.I know you are busy but could you tell me what criterion my pick was rejected on?
> 
> Thanks in advance, W.




It was an oversight. 

My apologies.

Your entry has now been included.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 January 2008)

Well congratulations to both Sam76 and stockmaster for taking out first and second place in the December stock competition! Sam76 finished the month with an impressive 68.83% return with *CDS* while stockmaster ended up with a very impressive 47.06% return with his selection *FDL*. Rounding out the top three in in the last stock tipping competition of 2007 was doogie_goes_off with *CVN* who achieved a solid return of 34.04%!

Sam76 has already contacted me via PM regarding his prize. Could stockmaster please do the same. 

Here are the final results for December:


----------



## chops_a_must (4 January 2008)

Pretty good that that many people were actually up given the month we had...


----------



## So_Cynical (4 January 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Pretty good that that many people were actually up given the month we had...



A quick once over tells me that the people in green had mostly mining and oil/gas shares...


----------

